# Big Beach Help



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Tommy ,

I know this is a long shot but,do you know if I can get just the top half of a Big Beach? on my first cast today it snaped off right below the foot of the third guide. I really don't want to shorten the rod {kind of defeats the purpose of having a big beach} any help would be great !!

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you bought it from me it's covered. 

pm sent

Tommy


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome Tommy. Just goes to reinforce all the good things people say about ya. :beer:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

tommy is A++
if i was gay, id say i love you.

but im not, but ill still say your the best.


----------

